# Should I Buy this car?



## J.murray (Aug 17, 2005)

What do you think about this 350z? Should I buy it?

Check it out


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Too much. Especially for an '03


----------



## 300zxowns (Nov 22, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Too much. Especially for an '03



yea i say so to. my buddie is selling a custom 03 for $23,000


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

For a track with those miles 23-25 would be about right.

You could get it for even lower though. I would offer 24, to the guy it might seem like a slap in the face, but in reality that is all he should expect to get.

The dealer had a track with 26k miles for 26.5k here last year. So now add in another year of depreciation, and the fact that private sales are usually lower then dealers.


----------

